# Charging Rhino and White Lion



## PushingTin (May 9, 2010)

Taken on a game drive at Sanbona Wildlife Reserve, South Africa

The Rhino charged at our game vehicle


----------



## LaFoto (May 9, 2010)

Photo 2 is totally fascinating!
Although it is even closer and more menacing in 3, I like 2 as all parts of the rhino are to be seen, it fits right into your frame, is well in focus (in 3 as well!), and is not hidden by clouds of dirt. Yet it is quite obvious that it is running and the dirt is lifting up from its feet. Gorgeous photo.


----------



## PushingTin (May 10, 2010)

Thx LaFoto for looking and commenting, appreciate it


----------



## Jayms (May 10, 2010)

The cat is so soft, natural, not overly sharpened, very good.  And the rhino-in the third shot...I love the dust he's kicking up, to the left of the shot!  It emphasizes the weight of that beast had to be scary! great shots


----------

